# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Ψώρα ή Giardia σε κοκατίλ;

## Antigoni87

Η κτηνίατρος που είδε τον Floyd το κοκατίλ μου για το πρόβλημα με το φτερό του viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3907, είπε ότι μάλλον κάτι τον τρώει σε σημείο να ματώνει τα φτερά του.
Ανέφερε την πιθανότητα *ψώρας*, γι' αυτό και έβαλε ιμβερμεκτίνη στο σβέρκο του, αλλά και την πιθανότητα *ενδοπαρασίτων*, και είπε να πάρω Flagyl σιρόπι και να δώσω 0,5 ml 2 φορές τη μέρα, για 1 εβδομάδα, αδιάλυτο με σύριγγα.

Ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ, είδα ότι η *giardia*(ενδοπαράσιτο, αμοιβάδωση από giardia interstinalis) στα συμπτώματα αναφέρει: symptoms can exhibit signs of poor weight gain, shabby feathering, *feather plucking, itchiness*, or watery droppings. 
http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/giardia.html
Ο Floyd πράγματι καθαρίζεται μάλλον πολύ συχνά, και έφτασε σε σημείο να τραυματίσει 2 φτερά του άσχημα. Επίσης, έβγαλα φωτό την πούδρα του, που μοιάζει πολύ περισσότερο με πιτυρίδα, παρά με πούδρα, και θέλω να μου πείτε αν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό. Κάθεται λίγο στον ώμο μου, και καθαρίζεται πολύ συχνά, αφήνοντας μεγάλες ποσότητας πιτυρίδας (πούδρα έχω δει, είναι σαν μικροσκοπικά πούπουλα, ενώ εκείνου μοιάζουν με νιφάδες από θρυμματισμένο καλαμάκι φτερού).
  

Επίσης, Βαγγέλη είχες αναφέρει ότι συνήθως καθαρίζονται όταν χαλαρώνουν μεσημέρι, το πρωί, ίσως λίγο βράδυ, αλλά πάντως όχι όλη μέρα. Εμένα ή χαλαρώνει ΟΛΗ μέρα ή έχει πρόβλημα... Καθαρίζεται πολύ συχνά.

Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω για τα ενδοπαράσιτα αυτά θα χαρώ να ακούσω τη γνώμη του, γιατί ανησυχώ. Δε μπορώ να πάω αυτή τη στιγμή και σε 2ο κτηνίατρο για 2η γνώμη, οπότε θα δώσω το Flagyl και βλέπουμε... Είναι κάτι που θα τον ταλαιπωρεί γενικώς, ή φεύγουν με το φάρμακο; Από τηλ δε μπορεί να βοηθήσει άλλος γιατρός.

Στις φωτό πώς τη βλέπετε την πούδρα; Μέσα σε ένα τέταρτο που καθαρίζεται, βγάζει όλο αυτό (και δε φαίνεται και καλά, είναι μπόλικο). Επαναλαμβάνω, είναι σαν πιτυρίδα, όχι πούδρα, και μοιάζει με θρυμματισμένο καλάμι φτερού  ::   :sad:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Γεια σου Αντιγόνη μου.
Κοίτα τα δικά μου κοκατιλ κ το κοκατού μου το καλοκαίρι με τι ςπολλές ζέστες ξυνόντουσαν πιο συχνά αλλά ευτυχώς δεν είχαν κάτι.
Τώρα που κρύωσε ο καιρός ξύνονται όλα λιγότερο.
Έχεις καμιά ιδέα πώς μπορεί να δημιουργήθηκε η ψώρα στον floyd αν όντως την έχει?
Εμένα μου φαίνεται παράξενο πάντως.
Αυτό για την πούδρα δεν το έχω ξαναδεί που λες....συνήθως η πούδρα είναι σαν μικροσκοπικά πουπουλάκια αλλά που και που κ λιγάκι σε στυλ πητυρίδας.
Τα φάρμακα αυτά δεν τα γνωρίζω οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη αν είναι καλά ή κακά.
Κάνε την θεραπεία βέβαια,ποτέ δεν ξέρεις λογικά καλό θα του κάνει.
Γνώμη μου είναι να μιλήσεις λίγο και με την Νίκη γι αυτό.
Καλή τύχη στον γλύκα σου,μια χαρά θα τα πάει.

----------


## Antigoni87

http://books.google.gr/books?id=lxmyfSa ... &q&f=false

*σελ.561*: _η δοσολογία για πουλιά μεγέθους κοκατίλ είναι 20-50mg ανά 12 ώρες και έχει βγει εμπειρικά._

Άρα η γιατρός ορθώς προτείνει 0,5 ml (το 1 ml φαρμάκου Flagyl έχει 40 mg μετρονιδαζόλης, δηλ. 0,5 ml=20 mg).
Δεν έχω αγοράσει το φάρμακο ακόμη, αλλά αν γράφει αυτό:
200mg metronidazole/5 mL suspension
τότε είναι σωστή η δοσολογία.

Όποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω για την ασθένεια, θα βοηθήσει πολύ! Έχω άγχος...  :: 

Edit: ευχαριστώ Νικόλ! Θα ρωτήσω τη Νίκη μήπως έχει ιδέα!

----------


## Antigoni87

http://books.google.gr/books?id=lxmyfSa ... &q&f=false

----------


## Antigoni87

*Giardia and ascarids* (roundworms) frequently occur in budgies and cockatiels. I have seen these parasites in all species of parrots, small and large alike. (Don't forget, I practice in Florida, the land of bugs and parasites!) It is important to realize that birds need not be kept in walk-in aviaries (with access to the ground), nor do they have to be housed in sub-standard conditions to harbor these parasites. While you may reside in an area of the country where intestinal parasites are not a common problem, do not forget that many times, cockatiels and budgies are bred elsewhere and shipped all around the country. (...)

This author has found that *ivermectin is not the most effective dewormer for ascarids*. *Pyrantel pamoate* is a better and more efficacious choice. The dose is 4.5 mg/kg PO, repeated every 10-14 days. Of course, it is impossible, I think, to overdose a bird with this drug, and the only way you could possibly hurt a bird with it is to aspirate it.

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/budgietiel.html

Λέει ότι καλύτερο φάρμακο για παράσιτα είναι το *pyrantel pamoate* (ίσως είναι το drontal που δίνουμε στα γατιά).
Βέβαια εγώ θα δώσω το Flagyl που είπε η γιατρός, αλλά έλεγα μήπως έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς το παραπάνω...  ::   ::

----------


## jamie

It is not unusual for a bird (or any other animal) to get giardia.  It is often caused by exposure to the droppings of wild birds.  One my my lorikeets, Saffron, had it when I first brought her home (she was 12 weeks old).  It is important to wash your hands and his cage very well in order to prevent the spores from infecting him again (or you).  I suggest using a mixture of 50% white vinegar and 50% warm water with a small amount of liquid soap (the kind you use to wash the dishes in the kitchen).

It has been 4 years, but the veterinarian gave her a similar medicine for 2 weeks.  Giardia is difficult to cure, however, the medicine will work.

Some birds with this disease will pick their feathers.  

Cockatiels are very dusty so I would not be worried about the amount of feather dust in your photos. You should see the dust m 5 cockatiels leave behind.

Good Luck to little Floyd!!!

----------


## jk21

η γιατρος σου σου εδωσε το flagyl γιαυτην την ασθενεια

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/giardia.html

επισης οπως θα δεις και δω η ριγανη στην καθημερινη διατροφη του θα κανει καλο  :winky:  

http://www.avianweb.com/giardia.html

http://lovebirdsinfo.blogspot.com/

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ο Floyd πράγματι καθαρίζεται μάλλον πολύ συχνά, και έφτασε σε σημείο να τραυματίσει 2 φτερά του άσχημα. Επίσης, έβγαλα φωτό την πούδρα του, που μοιάζει πολύ περισσότερο με πιτυρίδα, παρά με πούδρα, και θέλω να μου πείτε αν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό. Κάθεται λίγο στον ώμο μου, και καθαρίζεται πολύ συχνά, αφήνοντας μεγάλες ποσότητας πιτυρίδας (πούδρα έχω δει, είναι σαν μικροσκοπικά πούπουλα, ενώ εκείνου μοιάζουν με νιφάδες από θρυμματισμένο καλαμάκι φτερού).
> 
> 
> Στις φωτό πώς τη βλέπετε την πούδρα; Μέσα σε ένα τέταρτο που καθαρίζεται, βγάζει όλο αυτό (και δε φαίνεται και καλά, είναι μπόλικο). Επαναλαμβάνω, είναι σαν πιτυρίδα, όχι πούδρα, και μοιάζει με θρυμματισμένο καλάμι φτερού


Αντιγονουλα μου, με τη λιγη εμπειρια που εχω απο μπατζι κ κοκατιλ μπορω να σου πω οτι ο χρονος που αφιερωνει ενα κοκατιλ στην περιποιηση του ειναι *πολυ* περισσοτερος απο αυτον που θα αφιερωνε ενα μπατζακι..συγκριση με αλλα ειδη δεν μπορω να κανω καθως δεν ειχα ποτε στην κατοχη μου!
Οπως σου ειπα κ εχτες τα δικα μου κοκατιλ μπορει να αφιερωνουν κ τη μιση μερα καθαριζοντας τα φτερα τους..πραγματικα κ εμενα μου φαινοταν περιεργο κ εχω ακουσει πολλες φορες απο φιλους κ συγγενεις που ηρθαν σπιτι μας να λενε "μα καλα γιατι ξυνεται ολη την ωρα?Μηπως εχει τιποτα??"  Τα πουλακια μου ομως ειναι υγιεστατα κ ποτε δεν παρουσιασαν κανενα προβλημα...
Το αλλο θεμα που σε απασχολει, η εμφανιση της πουδρας, ειναι κατι επισης φυσιολογικο!Ο μικρος σου περναει πτερορροια κ καθαριζοντας τα φτερα του αφαιρει την κερατινη που περιβαλλει το νεο φτερο, ετσι ωστε αυτο να απελευθερωθει!Συνεπως οπως καταλαβαινεις ειναι λογικο τα κομματια αυτα να πεφτουν κ η πουδρα του να εχει αυτη την οψη!

Τωρα το ματωμα των φτερων ειναι πραγματικα κατι ανησυχητικο μονο κ μονο λογο της απωλειας που μπορει να εχει καθε φορα!Εκει δε μπορω να σε βοηθησω καθως δε μου εχει συμβει κ ετσι δεν εχω να προτεινω κατι!Για τα προηγουμενα που ειπα παντως ελπιζω να σε καθησυχασα εστω κ λιγο!  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Birds: Skin may become very dry and *itchy*, and this caused them to *pick out their feathers*. The common giardia picking pattern usually involves the chest, *underside of the wings*, insides of the thighs, shoulders and sometimes the lower back region.

These are my Floyd' s symptoms, Jamie! Not really picking his feathers, but biting them so hard, that they bleed  :eek:  

I would like to ask you, what do you mean by _"Giardia is difficult to cure"_? Is it possible that he will suffer forever from the disease? Or is it something that can be finally cured?

He was not exposed to droppings of wild birds... Is there any other possibility for his infection? 

Το δέρμα γίνεται ξηρό, προκαλείται *κνησμός* και ίσως τα πτηνά *τραβάνε τα φτερά τους*, συνήθως στο στήθος, *κάτω από τις φτερούγες*, στους μηρούς εσωτερικά, στους ώμους και συχνά χαμηλά στην πλάτη.
Τα συμπτώματα του Floyd φαίνονται με* bold*.
Ρωτάω τον Jamie τι εννοεί με το ότι η giardia δύσκολα θεραπεύεται... Ξέρετε αν φεύγει ποτέ εντελώς; Ή πάντα ταλαιπωρεί το πουλάκι;  :sad:  
Δεν ήρθε σε επαφή με άγρια πτηνά ώστε να κόλλησε... Ποιες είναι οι άλλες πιθανότητες να κόλλησε, αν όντως είναι giardia κι όχι κάτι άλλο;

Ξέρετε πού μπορώ να κάνω εξετάσεις και κόστος; Ποια εξέταση θα δείξει τι ακριβώς έχει;...

----------


## Antigoni87

Βίκυ, μήπως μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τον γνωστό σου πτηνίατρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη τι χρειάζεται, αν μπορεί να κάνει αυτός την εξέταση με κάποιο φτερό πχ; Και αν όχι (πιθανότατα χρειάζονται κουτσουλιές), να του πεις τι συμβαίνει μήπως αυτός ξέρει να προτείνει κάποια εξέταση (αν έχει κάποιον γνωστό στην Αθήνα ή αν ξέρει πού γίνεται);

Πολύ στεναχωριέμαι  :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντιγονη μου οπως διαβασα στο κειμενο που εδωσες στο λινκ χρειαζεται εξεταση κοπρανων κ μαλιστα φρεσκων(αναφερει 5-10 λεπτα σαν χρονο) προφανως γιατι αν περασει η ωρα το παρασιτο πεθαινει...
Αυτη την εβδομαδα θα παμε με τη Μαρλεν στον Γρηγορη για τα δικα της πουλακια κ μπορω να τον ρωτησω!
Καταλαβαινω οτι σου ειναι δυσκολο αλλα μην κανεις αρνητικες σκεψεις..δε βοηθουν ουτε εσενα κ ουτε τον μικρουλη σου!

----------


## jamie

The veterinarian looks at the bird's droppings for the giardia spores.  The problem is that sometimes the spores will not be present, even if the bird is still infected.  Also, since the parasites are transmitted through droppings, it is possible to become reinfected (that's why I suggested giving hi cage a very good cleaning).  Does that make sense?  In English we would say that the bird does not always shed the spores, but I am not sure that will translate very well into Greek.  That is why it is difficult to diagnose giardia.

After you finish giving Floyd the medicine, the vet will look again to see if there are any spores in his droppings.  If there are none, he is probably cured, but it might be a good idea to do another test in 2 weeks or a month.  Saffron got better after the medicine and she has not had a problem since then.

Here is another article:  http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/giardia.html, and a little more here:  http://www.parrothouse.com/pamelaclark/ ... pluck.html  I think that the flagyl probably work.

----------


## jamie

I missed your other question ...
Well, I mentioned wild birds because that is a common source of the disease.  If he came in contact with soil, another parrot with giardia, or even a dog or cat he could have contracted the infection.  A lot of dogs and cats (and people) get it from drinking or swimming in dirty river water and things like that.  I am guessing that Floyd came in contact with another cockatiel or other parrot that also has the infection and that is how he got it.

I missed the thread where you discussed his breeder, but it might be a good idea to let that person know about this.  If he came to you with the infection, it is possible that other birds in the breeder's flock my also be infected.  

This is not uncommon and I do not think there is a reason to be overly worried.

----------


## Antigoni87

Πήρα τηλ στο Νοσοκομείο Μικρών Ζώων Αττικής, και είπαν ότι κάνουν εξέταση κοπράνων. Η επίσκεψη και εξέταση του πτηνού κοστίζει 60 ευρώ, και άλλα 30 για την εξέταση κοπράνων, στα οποία προσθέτουμε ΦΠΑ 11%  :eek:  

Ψάχνοντάς το με έναν φίλο μου Χημικό, μου είπε ότι αυτές οι εξετάσεις συχνά είναι αναξιόπιστες, οπότε αφήνω την εξέταση και δίνω από Δευτέρα Flagyl, αντί να δώσω τόσα χρήματα σε μια εξέταση που μπορεί να δείξει αρνητική, ενώ υπάρχει μικρόβιο.

Μπορώ να κολλήσω εγώ κάτι;;

Jamie, the doctor did not examine the droppings, she only suggested the medicine in case there is a parasite... I have asked a few doctors and they say the same as you: spores sometimes are not present. That' s why i have decided to start the medicine on Monday, and after that, if the problem remains, i will go for a dropping' s examination.

I will give his cage a very good, every-day cleaning, and i hope he will be ok soon. I hope he will not injure more feathers...

Thank you so much for the information!

A last question: is it dangerous for me? I touch him and play with him all the time! I wash my hands, but is it enough?

----------


## jamie

I think you will be fine with just washing your hands and keeping things clean, Antigone  :Happy: 

oh my goodness those prices are expensive!  It is possible to see the giardia spores (cysts) under a microscope (that is how my veterinarian makes the diagnosis).  If you know someone who is a university student or professor and who might know how to use a microscope, maybe you can ask them for some help... a microbiologist would be perfect   ::  .  Maybe for a coffee they will look at his droppings for you.  

But I think that if he improves after you finish with the medicine, I would not worry.

----------


## vas

πραγματικά θλίβομαι όταν αρχίζουν και παθαίνουν αρρώστιες τα πουλάκια τόσο μικρά  :sad:  ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά Αντιγόνη

----------


## Niva2gr

Αντιγόνη, πολλά πουλιά στο πάρκο του Χολαργού είχαν τα κακά τους τα χάλια, μαζί με το πουλάκι-ερειπιάκι που φέραμε σπίτι πριν το πάρω στη Λιβαδειά.
Και αυτό το μπάτζι, όπως ξέρεις, είναι καραφλό και του λείπουν φτερά απο το στήθος.

Λες τελικά να έχει και αυτό giardia και να κόλλησε τον Floyd;

Jamie, here is for you a resumee of the things:

Last week i visited Antigoni for the weekend. Before i went home (Antigoni lives in Athens, i live in Levadeia), we went for a walk in a park where there where cages with birds in filthy conditions. Among them we saw a bald female budgie with severe scaly face. I decided to ask the park keeper to give her to me, as i surely can help her with the scaly face. While trying to catch her he basically cut clean 2 of her fingers and broke another one. This is the link to that topic:

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3829&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Anyway it is very possible that she is a carrier of giardia, and she passed it on Floyd. I keep her in strict quarantine, but anyway all of my other birds are fine.

----------


## Antigoni87

This budgie was in a small closed box, and we kept it home only for 2-3 hours, in a different room...
I wonder if it was possible to transfer the disease only by the air...
Thank you Maria for mentioning it, it could be a possibility  ::  

His underwings (?) have little red spots, because he bites them... Tomorrow i am starting the medicine.
His wings certainly were not like that when i brought him home, 2 weeks ago.

Αυτό το μπάτζι ήταν κλεισμένο σε ένα μικρό κουτί, και το είχαμε στο σπίτι μόνο για 2-3 ώρες, σε διαφορετικό δωμάτιο...
Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι πιθανόν να μεταδόθηκε η ασθένεια με τον αέρα...
Σε ευχαριστώ Μαρία που το ανέφερες, θα μπορούσε να είναι μιά πιθανότητα.

Το μέσα μέρος των φτερών έχουν μικρά κόκκινα στίγματα, επειδή τα δαγκώνει... Αύριο ξεκινάω τη θεραπεία με το φάρμακο.
Οι φτερούγες του σίγουρα δεν ήταν έτσι όταν τον έφερα σπίτι πριν απο 2 εβδομάδες.

----------


## jamie

No, it's not possible to transmit giardia through the air- you must swallow the cysts.  I am thinking that the only possibility was that if one of you touched the budgie and she happened to have some of the cysts on her feet or feathers.  You may have transferred them to Floyd if you handled him afterward- or touched his cage without washing your hands.  I honestly do not think that is what happened, however.  I am guessing that he got the problem before he came to your home.  Sometimes birds can be infected and not show any symptoms.  But when there is some stress in their lives, their immune systems can become weak and then they start to show signs of illness.  Moving to a new home was stressful for him, but it is less stressful now because he is getting friendly with you.

I am hoping that the medicine works.  Once you have finished it will be a good idea to try and get some probiotics for him.  You should be able to purchase these in a pet shop.  Usually it is a white powder that you sprinkle onto food.  But also you might find is as a gel (like toothpaste).  Benebac is one brand in the USA.  There are others.  I use one called Hagen PRIME http://www.birdsupplynh.com/catalog/pro ... cts_id=760 ... I think it comes from a European company.

If nothing else, you can see if he will eat fresh yogurt- as long as the yogurt has "active cultures" in it.  These are beneficial bacteria.  But it will not be a good idea to use these products while you are giving him the medicine.

I think that Dimitiri (jk21) has used some probiotics.  You can also buy probiotics for humans, but these are not alway good for birds.  If nothing else, you can try them but it is best to find a product that is deigned for birds.

----------


## Antigoni87

Thanks Jamie! I will use some probiotics after the medicine  ::  
Your advice was very helpful... Now i am almost sure that his immune system became sensitive because of his change of life, and that' s why the infection became obvious...

I don' t think that he will accept the syringe with the syrup twice a day. Could i mix it with hand-feeding cream, since his is hand-fed, in order to make it easier for him? Is there a problem  giving him twice a day for a week the syrup mixed with cream?

Παιδιά, η Μαρία θα μου στείλει αύριο Flagyl που είχε πάρει για την Κίκο, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία  ::  
Μπορώ να αναμειγνύω τη δόση με κρέμα ταϊσματος νεοσσών, μιας και νομίζω θα δυσκολευτώ να του ταϊσω με το ζόρι σκέτο το σιρόπι με τη σύριγγα; Υπάρχει πρόβλημα να δώσω το φάρμακο μαζί με την κρέμα, για να το κάνω πιο εύκολο για το πουλάκι;

Τα φτερά του φαίνονται περισσότερα πληγωμένα από κάτω, όχι τα φτερά βασικά, αλλά οι φτερούγες. Ανυπομονώ να ξεκινήσει το φάρμακο και να δω αποτέλεσμα......

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν μπορω να βοηθισω...αλλα να πω περαστικα στον κουκλακο!ολα καλα θα πανε!
ισως αν εχεις μονο το φαρμακο το κανεις ποιο ευκολα..γιατι θα ειναι λιγοτερο αυτο που πρεπει να καταποιει...και με κρεμα να τον ταϊσεις δεν νομιζω να την φαει αν εχει το συροπι μεσα...

----------


## jamie

> Thanks Jamie! I will use some probiotics after the medicine  
> Your advice was very helpful... Now i am almost sure that his immune system became sensitive because of his change of life, and that' s why the infection became obvious...
> 
> I don' t think that he will accept the syringe with the syrup twice a day. Could i mix it with hand-feeding cream, since his is hand-fed, in order to make it easier for him? Is there a problem giving him twice a day for a week the syrup mixed with cream?


Oh yes, you can do that.  Just try to make sure that he gets all of the medicine.

----------


## Antigoni87

Αυτή είναι μια φωτογραφία του κοκατίλου όταν ήρθε στο σπίτι, με υγιή εικόνα των φτερών. Αύριο θα τον βγάλω μια αντίστοιχη για να δείτε πώς μοιάζουν από κάτω τα φτερά τώρα.
Μίλησα με τη Νίκη που μου τον έδωσε, και σκέφτηκα να κάνω αυτό με το οποίο ένιωθα εξαρχής πιο άνετα: να του δώσω πολυβιταμίνες και καλή διατροφή για 1 εβδομάδα, και αν μείνει στάσιμη η κατάσταση να δώσω το φάρμακο....
Ο λόγος που το σκέφτομαι αυτό είναι επειδή το φάρμακο το έδωσε καθαρά _προληπτικά_ η γιατρός, αλλά το πουλάκι δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως άλλο σύμπτωμα. Είναι μια χαρά, δραστήριο, χαρούμενο, ορεξάτο, σφυρίζει, παίζουμε... 
Επειδή είναι πολύ νεαρό για να το φορτώσω με φάρμακα λόγω ίσως μιας άσχημης πτερόρροιας που μπορεί να περνάει, λέω απλώς να καθυστερήσω το φάρμακο κάποιες μέρες μήπως η πολυβιταμίνη δείξει αποτέλεσμα. Ίσως τον πονούσαν τα νέα φτερά και δαγκωνόταν δυνατά. Δεν είχαμε ξανά αιμορραγία από το Σάββατο που ήταν η τελευταία. Αύριο που θα δείτε τις φτερούγες τώρα, θα μου πείτε αν κάνω καλά με τη μικρή αναβολή του φαρμάκου ή όχι...  ::  

Να τονίσω ότι η ψώρα που αναφέρεται στον τίτλο ήταν υπόθεση που έκανε η γιατρός, και έδωσε ιμβερμεκτίνη, και η giardia ήταν δική μου υπόθεση από ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ. Η γιατρός μίλησε γενικώς για _πιθανότητα_ ενδοπαρασίτων. Επειδή όμως τα φάρμακα είναι σοβαρή υπόθεση σε τόσο ευαίσθητα ζωάκια, είπα να εξαντλήσω την πιθανότητα κακής πτερόρροιας... Σε αυτό με οδηγεί ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα. Φυσικά θα δώσω το φάρμακο αμέσως μετά το τέλος της βιταμίνης, αν δεν βελτιωθεί ή αν χειροτερέψουν τα φτερά.

----------


## Antigoni87

Α short translation for Jamie  ::  :

The breeder told me that it would be better not to hurry... The bird is too young to get medicine only for preventive (?) reasons. As soon as he has no other symptoms at all (he is very active, happy, singing, playing, eating etc), she suggested a multi-vitamine and good nutrition for 1 week, to see if the biting was a result of just a painful shedding of feathers, combined with the change of his environment. She is almost sure that he suffers from feather shedding, and the doctors usually give medicine without searching for every possibility (here in Greece it' s very common, i dont' know if in the USA this happens, too!).
If the condition of his wings remains the same (after the multi-vitamins), i will start the medicine without 2nd thought.

Since Friday (second bleeding and removal of the feather by the doctor), he has stopped biting his feathers to death and there was no bleeding at all. 
I am just thinking of holding up/postponing the medicine for a few days, in case the multivitamin shows results...

The only reason i want to wait for a few days, is because he looks just fine (except for the wings; i will upload a new photo tomorrow so that you can see the difference), and the doctor made only suggestions. The hypothesis for Giardia was mine, after searching through the internet, because the doctor' s opinion was too general. Without diagnosis, i would like to exhaust the possibility of feather shedding, and then i will certainly start the medicine...

I hope this is not a bad decision. I will try to take a good photo. Thank you, Jamie, and all the other friends. Your help is very important for me!

----------


## jk21

πια πολυβιταμινη εχεις και θελεις να δωσεις αντιγονη;νομιζω ειχες παρει οταν βρεθηκαμε; ή θα παρεις καποια τωρα;

----------


## Antigoni87

Έχω την Bogena Multi-vit της Beaphar για παπαγάλους, και έβαλα σήμερα την πρώτη δόση.
Εσύ Δημήτρη τι λες σχετικά με τη μη βιασύνη για το φάρμακο; Δε θέλω να το επιβαρύνω σαν να έχει γίνει διάγνωση, η γιατρός μόνο υποθετικά έβαλε ιμβερμεκτίνη και έτσι πρότεινε και Flagyl.

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη δεν εχω καν εικονα του πουλιου.γνωμη μου ειναι οτι σου λεει ο γιατρος.

η βιταμινη που εχεις δεν εχει αμινοξεα .για πτεροροια θες αμινοξεα και λιπαρα   οξεα  .θα τηλεφωνηθουμε αυριο .σου ειχα δωσει καποια σκονη που σου ειχα πει οτι ειναι προβιοτιοκο με βιταμινες; αν ναι ,αυτη κανει.αν οχι ή ψωνιζεις απο κει (στα με ρη σου ) κατι αλλο ή ερχεσαι να σου δωσω

εδω αναφερω τα καταλληλα σκευασματα

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=2883

αυτο που σου λεω δεν ειναι εκει

----------


## Niva2gr

Εγώ στην πτερόρροια τους βάζω Bogena Pterophenne στο νερό 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. Μήπως αυτή βοηθάει περισσότερο;

----------


## jk21

μαρια η bogena εχει τη multivit  που δεν εχει αμινοξεα και καποια αλλη που τελειωνει σε trophen το  ονομα της .εκεινη κανει αλλα δεν λεγεται pterophene .εισαι σιγουρη οτι ετσι λεγεται; μηπως εννοεις την pterophene της tafarm; αυτη την εχω στη λιστα.αν ομως πραγματι ειναι της bogena δωσε αν θες την συνθεση.γραφει αμινοξεα; πια;

----------


## Antigoni87

Αυτή που έχω γράφει "Περιέχει βιταμίνη Α, που είναι απαραίτητη στη διατροφή των παπαγάλων, καθώς και άλλες 11 διαφορετικές βιταμίνες. Επιταχύνει τη διαδικασία της αλλαγής του πτερώματος και αποτρέπει το διαρκές μάδημα και την κακή κατάσταση του πτερώματος. Βοηθάει στη διατήρηση της άριστης φυσικής κατάστασης".  ::  
Τώρα που την έχω βάλει 2η μέρα σήμερα, μπορώ να αλλάξω ή όχι;

Έχω μπερδευτεί τόσο πολύ που δεν ξέρω πότε να αρχίσω το φάρμακο, τώρα (κόβοντας τη βιταμίνη) ή σε λίγες μέρες....

Δείτε φωτό σημερινές, και συγκρίνετέ τις με την κάτω, που είναι 15 ημερών πριν περίπου:
   



Ουσιαστικά, το πρόβλημα πλέον (μετά τις 2 αιμορραγίες)
 είναι ότι υπάρχουν κάτω από τις φτερούγες μερικά σημεία πιο "άδεια" από πούπουλα επειδή τα καθαρίζει έντονα. Αυτά τα σημεία δεν έχουν αίμα, είναι απλώς πιο μαδημένα.
Η φωτό πάντως το κάνει να φαίνεται πιο ήπιο. Στην πραγματικότητα, εκεί που θα λέγαμε ότι είναι η "μασχάλη" (εκεί που ενώνεται η φτερούγα με το σώμα) είναι αρκετά μαδημένος και το δέρμα είναι προς το μωβ. Δε με αφήνει με τίποτα να του κρατήσω τη φτερούγα για να το δείτε...
Το κόκκινο στα φτερά, όπου φαίνεται, είναι από παλιό αίμα και μπεταντίν, το οποίο δεν καθαρίζει άρα περιμένω απλώς να πέσουν τα φτερά αυτά.

Πείτε μου πώς σας φαίνεται... Μοιάζει για πτερόρροια ή για ζημιά από εσωτερικά παράσιτα πιθανόν; Αν βοηθάει αυτό, ξεφλουδίζει ελαφρώς το ράμφος του,κάτι που παρατήρησα χτες. Συμβαίνει στους παπαγάλους νομίζω, και ειδικά στους νεαρούς ή κατά την πτερόρροια... Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη για το αν ειναι μονο πτεροροια ή οχι δεν μπορω να πω υπευθυνα.συνηθως αν περα απο πτωση φτερων υπαρχει  και κακη κατασταση στα υπαρχοντα τοτε εχουμε και ακαραια των φτερων ή καποιο αλλο παρασιτο.αν υπρχουν ακαραια στα φτερα  με αντιπαραστικο εξωτερικης χρησης κανεις δουλεια.

για τη βιταμινη γραφει αυτα που γραφει και πραγματι οι βιταμινες β βοηθουν στην σωστη λειτουργια του μεταβολισμου αρα και στην γρηγορη απορροφηση των προσφερομενων αμινοξεων για να συνθεσουν ζωικη πρωτεινη (φτερα) αλλα αν θελουμε αυτο να γινει γρηγορα δινουμε αρκετη ζωικη πρωτεινη (αυγο) και σπορους με αμινοξεα καταλληλα (θειουχα ) σε υψηλη συσταση( περιλλα ,κια ,κινοα,αμαρανθος) .σε παθολογικες καταστασεις οπως πχ εδω χρειαζεται και συμπληρωμα συνθετικο πολυβιταμινουχο που να εχει και αμινοξεα ωστε η αναδομηση (επειδη υπαρχει εντονο προβλημα) να μην καθυστερησει υπερβολικα.

δεν ειναι κακο να την δινεις ,φυσικα κανει καλο ,απλα αν δεν μπορεις  να ρθεις αμεσα ,οταν βρεθουμε θα συνεχισεις με την δικια μου ή της μαριας που πιθανοτατα εχει αμινοξεα.επειδη το πουλι ειναι στρασσαρισμενο σιγουρα θα ελεγα να του δωσεις αυτη που εχω γιατι εχει και προβιοτικα μεσα που θα φροντισουν για την ισορροπια στη χλωριδα του εντερου που σε καταστασεις στρες διαταρασσεται καποιες  φορες

----------


## Niva2gr

Πραγματικά φαίνεται σαν μαδημένος σε εκείνο το σημείο. Έχεις βρει άλλα φτεράκια στο κλουβί;

Δημήτρη, είχες δίκιο! Το Pterophene που έχω είναι της Tafarm.

_Σύνθεση: Πρωτεϊνες, λιπαρές ουσίες, λυσίνη, μεθειονίνη, σορβιτόλη, ακετυλομεθειονίνη. βεταϊνη (χλωριούχος). Έκδοχο: εκχυλίσματα φυτών, άρωμα.

Ενδείξεις: Ειδικό παρασκεύασμα εμπλουτισμένο με τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα, βιταμίνες, μεταλλικά άλατα, ιχνοστοιχεία, κτλ. Ενισχύει την πτεροφυία και στιλπνότητα του νέου πτερώματος.

Οδηγίες Χρήσης: Θεραπευτικά: 10 σταγόνες σε 100 μλ νερό (σε μιά μικρή ποτίστρα). Το άρρωστο πουλάκι θα πρέπει να πίνει επι 2 συνεχείς εβδομάδες. Διακόπτουμε τη θεραπεία για μιά εβδομάδα και επαναλαμβάνουμε για άλλες 2 εβδομάδες._

Αυτά τα γράφει επάνω στη συσκευασία.

----------


## jk21

ποτε μαρια το φαιρνεις και βλεπουμε.ναι αυτο που εχεις κανει για την πτεροροια!

----------


## Antigoni87

Άρα να πάω να αγοράσω αυτή που έχει η Μαρία και να την αντικαταστήσω με τη δική μου (τη δίνω ήδη 2 μέρες, δεν πειράζει; ) ή να μη δώσω καν άλλη βιταμίνη και να αρχίσω φάρμακο, αν το βλέπετε άσχημα;

Λίγα πούπουλα Μαρία στο κλουβί, όχι φτερά, αλλά πούπουλα μικρά. Δεν δείχνει να περνάει έντονη πτερόρροια για να μη βλέπω πολλά πούπουλα μαζεμένα. Απλώς βγάζει πολλή πούδρα και "πιτυρίδα" (κομματάκια από καλάμια φτερών, μάλλον επειδή αποκαλύπτονται τα καινούρια. Τα έχω δει δηλαδή καλυμμένα από το καλαμάκι, ξύνεται, και μετά φεύγει το καλαμάκι και φαίνεται το φτερό που ήταν μέσα.

Πριν δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω φωτό αλλά είδα καλύτερα τη "μασχάλη" και είναι εμφανώς αραιωμένη, με δέρμα σκούρο σε σχέση με όλο το υπόλοιπο σώμα. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι είναι... Είναι μπορντώ ανοιχτό και έχει σε αυτό το σημείο αραιό φτέρωμα-μόνο κάτω από τις μασχάλες συμβαίνει.
Και αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι θέμα βιταμινών ή να βιαστώ να δώσω Flagyl. Μαρία, εσύ τι θα έκανες;

----------


## Niva2gr

Εγώ έτσι όπως το ακούω σαν πτερόρροια μου φαίνεται. Πάντως θα ήμουν πολύ προσεκτική με το Flagyl. Ίσως να έδινα, αλλά σίγουρα όχι τόσο πολύ, και τόσο συχνά. Τη βιταμίνη θα την έδινα σίγουρα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Με ανησυχεί πολύ το μωβ δέρμα κάτω από τις φτερούγες (μωβ _και_ στο σώμα _και_ στην αρχή της φτερούγας, όχι μόνο στην φτερούγα) και το ότι εκεί έχει αραιώσει το φτέρωμα.
Το μωβ δεν είναι φυσιολογικό χρώμα. Ελπίζω να έρθει το φάρμακο σήμερα Μαράκι και θα το σκεφτώ λίγο ακόμη, μπορεί να το δώσω και αύριο (ίσως όχι 0,5 αλλά 0,3 ml  ::  ), μπορεί και όχι.
Αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι προτιμώ κατά βάθος να επιβαρυνθεί λίγο με φάρμακο παρά να το χάσω από αμέλειά μου το πουλάκι  :sad:  . Πού ξέρω τι είναι αυτό το χρώμα; Προχτές δεν ήταν έτσι...

----------


## jk21

αν εχει μωβ χρωμα  που δεν ηταν πριν ετσι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καλα.επισης αυτο σαν πιτυριδα με προβληματιζει.αν εχεις σπρει για εξωπαρασιτα ριξτου(οχι το προσωπο) .λογω το μωβ χρωματος θα σο ελεγα να ακολουθησεις την εντολη τουυ γιατρου,τουλαχιστον καποιες μερες να δεις τι γινεται με το δερμα.εννοεις και στην κοιλια ειναι ετσι;

----------


## Antigoni87

Όχι, μωβ στις "μασχάλες" μόνο έχω δει. Αυτό το μωβ είναι σαν κάτω από το δέρμα, όχι από εξωτερικό ερεθισμό πχ. Σα να είναι έτσι το χρώμα του, δεν βλέπω κάποια άλλη ανωμαλία. Αλλά μπορεί όλα τα κοκατίλ να είναι έτσι σε εκείνο το σημείο λόγω αγγείων, και να μη φαίνεται λόγω των φτερών. Ενώ στο δικό μου φάνηκε το δέρμα λόγω της αραίωσης... Δεν ξέρω, είναι μια υπόθεση, αλλά μπορεί και να είναι κακό.
Δεν έχει καρίνα, και η κοιλιά από λίγο που είδα είναι οκ, φυσιολογική.

Αλλά επειδή δεν ήταν έτσι πριν, θα δώσω το φάρμακο όσες μέρες είπε η γιατρός, και αν δεν υπάρξει βελτίωση _μετά_ το φάρμακο, βλέπουμε. Καλύτερα τελικά να δώσω προληπτικά το φάρμακο, παρά να ρισκάρω και να προχωράει κάποια ασθένεια  :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Αλλά μπορεί όλα τα κοκατίλ να είναι έτσι σε εκείνο το σημείο λόγω αγγείων, και να μη φαίνεται λόγω των φτερών. Ενώ στο δικό μου φάνηκε το δέρμα λόγω της αραίωσης... Δεν ξέρω, είναι μια υπόθεση, αλλά μπορεί και να είναι κακό.


Αντιγονη ειναι πολυ πιθανον να φαινεται πιο εντονα κ λογω του χρωματισμου του Floyd!Επειδη ειναι πιο ανοιχτοχρωμος δηλαδη!Μολις εκανα μια συγκριση της περιγραφης σου με τη Φροσω στην οποια δεν φαινεται ουτε καποια αραιωση ουτε καποιο παραξενο χρωμα, ομως αυτη ειναι εντελως γκρι στο σημειο αυτο...αν με αφησει ο Φαμπιο θα κοιταξω κ κατω απο τα δικα του φτερα, αλλιως τωρα που θα παω στο Γιωργο θα δω το Λιακι κ θα σου πω!

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη κοιτουσα στο δικτυο για το προβλημα με τα φτερακια 

δεν ειμαι καλος γνωστης των ασθενειων στους παπαγαλους  πιθανο στρεασσαρισμα(δεν δινω πολλες πιθανοτητες) ,
καποιο εξωπαρασιτο 
http://www.avianweb.com/mites.html


αλλα και αλλες πιο μπερδεμενες και ισως επικινδυνες περιπτωσεις   :sad:  

http://www.featherpicking.com/Basics_of_FP.htm
http://www.multiscope.com/hotspot/featherpicking.htm

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... 2&aid=2691


http://www.2ndchance.info/selfplu
http://www.celiahaddon.co.uk/pet%20prob ... htmlck.htm

http://www.avianweb.com/skindisorders.html




http://www.avianbiotech.com/diseases/pbfd.htm
http://www.avianweb.com/PBFD.html
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... 9&aid=2592
http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/pbfd.html
http://lovebirdsinfo.blogspot.com/2007/ ... se-in.html
http://www.doc.govt.nz/upload/documents ... al/pcv.pdf



περα απο ολα αυτα ,με την αδεια του γιατρου βεβαια ,αν το πουλακι τσιμπαει ακομα τα φτερα θα σου προτεινα να του βαλεις καποιο σαν κολλαρο στο λαιμο ,οπως βαζουνε τα σκυλια για να μην γυρνανε με το κεφαλι και πειραζουν πληγες.πλαστικο ή χαρτινο

----------


## Antigoni87

Η Νίκη, που ξαναμιλήσαμε, ρώτησε μέλος που έχει πολλές γνώσεις στα κοκατίλ και είπε ότι μάλλον το μπλάβισμα που εντοπίζεται μόνο κάτω από τις φτερούγες είναι από τα τσιμπήματά του. Το αποδίδουν σε στρες επειδή έφυγε από ένα σπίτι με πολλά πουλιά και άλλαξε συνήθειες και περιβάλλον.

Τι να πω, εύχομαι να μην είναι τίποτα από τα πολύ σοβαρά παραπάνω  :sad:  . Πάρα πολύ χρήσιμα τα λινκ, σε υπερευχαριστώ!

Αν είναι άγχος, είναι μάλλον υπερβολικό το πουλάκι γιατί περνάω πολλές ώρες μαζί του, δημιουργικά, εκτός κλουβιού, έχει παιχνίδια, τρώει καλά... Τι να πω! Άλλα πουλιά που ασχολούνται μαζί τους λιγότερο, είναι μια χαρά.

Αν δεν είναι στρες, και είναι παθολογικό, ελπίζω να φύγει με το Flagyl. Αν όμως είναι στρες, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.
Παρέλαβα σήμερα το Flagyl από τη Μαρία και ξεκινάω το πρωί... Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά αν δεν είναι στρες και είναι αρρώστια, δε θέλω να μου πάθει κακό εξαιτίας μου.

----------


## Antigoni87

_PBFD should be considered in any psittacine bird that displays progressive feather loss or abnormal feathers. Most birds which succumb to PBFD are less than 2 years of age. However, all age groups should be considered susceptible to circovirus infection.

Young birds are affected by an acute form of PBFD, which occurs during their first feather formation, after replacement of down feathers. The developing feathers often fracture, bleed or fall out._
http://www.avianweb.com/PBFD.html

Μετά από τη βοήθεια με τα χρήσιμα λινκ του Δημήτρη, μπορεί να έχει μέχρι και PBDF το πουλάκι...
Ταιριάζει με το νεαρό της ηλικίας του (συνήθως εμφανίζεται σε μικρά πουλάκια, και μάλιστα κατά την πρώτη αλλαγή φτερώματος-λογικά είναι η πρώτη του Floyd), και περιλαμβάνει απώλεια-αραίωση και αιμορραγία...
Δείτε αυτό: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4007

Τι να πω, μετά το Flagyl  θα δείξει... Αν είναι αυτό, δε μπορεί να υπάρξει χειρότερο.

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη ειναι ολα πιθανοτητες .ειναι συμπτωματα που πανε σε πολλες περιπτωσεις.ανεφερε το παντως στη γιατρο γιατι εκεινη θα ξερει αν υπαρχει κατι που το ξεσυνδεει με αυη τη νοσο και δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις.παντως επειδη λειπουν καποια συμπτωματα απο την αμεσα εξελιξημη μορφη του ,μαλλον για τη χρονια το βλεπω γιατυ πχ εσυ δεν εχεις διαρροιες.

----------


## Windsa

Αντιγονη, διαβασε λιγο για τα ακαρεα *Siringoрhilosis giрectinatus*.
Μπορει να ειναι αυτο.
Περαστικα.

----------


## Antigoni87

http://www.google.gr/#q=Siringo%D1%80hi ... 9c675b9dea Ευχαριστώ Πωλίνα! Απλώς όλα τα αποτελέσματα τα βγάζει στα ρωσικά όταν πληκτρολογώ αυτές τις 2 λέξεις  ::   ::  

Με βοήθησε το πμ, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## marlene

Αντιγόνη πώς πάει ο μικρούλης;   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς το Μαρλενάκι  ::  
Χτες έδωσα τις 2 πρώτες δόσεις Flagyl, 0,5 ml πρωί και βράδυ, αλλά δεν μας πήγε καλά... Ήμουν μόνη μου, αντιδρούσε πολύ άσχημα, σίγουρα δεν πήρε όλη τη δόση, δάγκωνε και πνιγόταν... Οπότε πήρα τηλ τη γιατρό και είπε να βάλουμε την ίδια δόση πρωί και βράδυ στην ποτίστρα, με νερό μόνο χαμηλά-χαμηλά, εκεί που είναι το χρωματιστό πλαστικό. 
Το θέμα είναι το εξής: Οκ, βάζω την πρωινή δόση και πίνει όσο πιει μες στη μέρα. Η βραδινή δόση τι νόημα έχει, αφού το πουλί δεν πίνει νερό το βράδυ; Τελικά λοιπόν θα παίρνει περίπου 0,5 ml τη μέρα και όχι παραπάνω... Την έχω ενοχλήσει αρκετές φορές και δε μπορώ να παίρνω συνεχώς για ψύλλου πήδημα... Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορώ να κάνω; Να βάλω κατευθείαν το πρωί 1 ml στην ποτίστρα; Δεν κατάλαβα τη σκέψη της...  ::  
Αν κάνω λάθος πείτε μου. Μου φαίνεται ότι του δίνω φάρμακο με τυχαίο τρόπο και τελικά μόνο καλό δε θα κάνει  :sad:

----------


## jk21

το νερο που δινεις αντιγονη ειναι μονο οσο πινει; αλλιως ετσι κι αλλιως θελει μεγαλτερη δοση αν ειναι ποτιστρα ωστε αν διαιρεσεις την ποσοτητα της ποτιστρας με τα ml πο πινει ενα πουλακι σαν αυτο (ξερεις ποσο πινει,ειναι καποιο στανταρ οπως λεμε 4 ml στα καναρινια σχεδον :winky:   να σο βγαζει το σνολικο 1 ml της ημερας .απο κει παι περα οποτε και να το πινει ειναι το ιδιο.επισης να προσεξεις αν πραγματι πινει με τον ιδιο ρθμο το νερο που επινε γιατι μπορει να το εχει μειωσει .ενα αρρωστο πουλακι μπορει να συμπεριφεςρθει και ετσι.

----------


## Antigoni87

Δυστυχώς μάλλον έβαλα πολύ νερό (το μισό χρωματιστό κάτω μέρος της ποτίστρας) και έχει πιει όσο τον είδα 3-4 φορές. Αποκλείεται να πήρε πάνω από 0,2 ml, δεν ξέρω! Τώρα πώς θα δώσω το άλλο ο,5 της δόσης;; Δε γίνεται! Πρέπει να βάλω νέο 0,5 αλλά σε λιγότερο ακόμη νερό, το οποίο  μετά θα δυσκολεύεται να πιει γιατί δε δημιουργεί καν λιμνούλα  ::  

Αφήστε που βουτάει τη μούρη του, πίνει λιγάκι αναγκαστικά αλλά φεύγει γιατί δεν του αρέσει (διάβασα ότι είναι πολύ γλυκό και δεν τους αρέσει).  Πριν ανακάλυψε μια κούπα με χαμομήλι που είχα φτιάξει (είχε κρυώσει εντελώς) και πριν προλάβω βούτηξε και ήπιε. Να βάλω σε χαμομήλι αντί νερό το φάρμακο, μήπως χαθεί η γεύση του φαρμάκου;; Ή επηρεάζει το φάρμακο άραγε;  ::

----------


## Rania

Δοκίμασε να βάλει την αντιβίωση σε ένα κουταλάκι με λίγο κρεμα και βαλτό  μέσα στο κλουβί.
Η πάρε απο το εμπόριο ένα ιδικό για αντιβίωση είναι σαν μίνι αυγοθήκη.  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η ρανια λεει αυτο http://www.petvet.gr/eshop/bmz_cache/e/ ... 42x120.gif ειναι πολυ μικρο θα περνει πολυ λιγο νερο...αν βρεις θα σε βολεψει..η τιμη ειναι ελαχιστη(ο,20 περιπου) αν δεν βρεις με τιποτα (δεν το πιστευω) να σου στειλω εγω...
αρκη το κλουβι σου να εχει καγκελα με κενο σαν αυτο των καναρινοκλουβων...

----------


## Antigoni87

Άγγελε δεν έχω δει πουθενά! Θα κάνω μια γύρα στα πετ σοπ... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν προλαβαίνεις να μου στείλεις δυστυχώς, γιατί θα έχει φτάσει στο τέλος η αντιβίωση! Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως "fullyhappy" 
Αν δε βρω, θα κάνω κάποια ανάλογη πατέντα, γιατί με την ποτίστρα με τόσο χαμηλή στάθμη δεν μπορεί να πιει το πουλάκι, ή αν μπορεί να πιει, το νερό είναι πιο πολύ από όσο πρέπει. Μακάρι να βρω αυτό το πραγματάκι, αν και δεν το έχω ξαναδεί!
*Αν ξέρει κανείς πού μπορώ να βρω στην ΑΘήνα, παρακαλώ στείλτε μου άμεσα πμ!* Γιατί δίνω αντιβίωση αλλά σε λάθος δόσεις  :sad:

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη σε βλεπω να ερχεσαι παλι αγιο αντωνη  :winky:   "fullyhappy"   

θα τα πουμε το πρωι.εχω 3 - 4 απο αυτα

----------


## Lorelei

Πως τα πάει ο μικρός; 
Δοκίμασες καθόλου τα άλατα μπάνιου; Αν να ελπίζω να βοήθησαν.   ::

----------

